
U.S. To Collect Social Media Data on All Immigrants Entering Country - NearAP
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/28/us/politics/immigrants-social-media-trump.html
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=social%20immigrants&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=social%20immigrants&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

